# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  How to dry out subfloor?

## bigclick_dean

I was wondering if there is a way to speed up the drying process of our subfloor? We have stopped all the entry points for the water and cleaned around the house to allow proper ventilation. 
Should I look at getting an exhaust fan or dehumidifier to help it along a bit? 
Cheers,
Dean

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Do you have any under floor ventilation? Forcing an air flow under the floor should speed things up.

----------


## bigclick_dean

Yeah there is now, the old weep holes were covered in dirt on one side of the house so that would have been stopping the cross flow of air. There was also a jungle around the perimeter of the house that I have now removed so there should be a good flow of air. 
One thing I noticed was the lack of weep holes on the front of the house (probably spans 10m). Would there be a reason for this? Or should I just knock a couple of briks out and put some of the brass mesh bricks in? 
Cheers,
Dean

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Sometimes one side of a building has no weep holes because water flows in that area. 
Also I think weep holes will provide a lot of ventilation as many do not provide air under the wall but inside the wall only, ie between brick and internal sheeting. I would be looking at establishing a good volume cross flow, perhaps adding some solar fans or larger openings on the remaining 3 sides with insect screens. 
Good luck. :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Surface somewhere in warmer climes and keep the hatch open (except when it rains). Good for moral too  :Smilie:

----------


## bigclick_dean

Thanks for the advice, I was considering adding a low voltage/solar fan to help with the drying out process and to keep the air going. After adding the whirlie bird there has been a fair bit more air movement from under the floor up into the roof and out. 
I will check it again in a week and see how damp it is. 
Cheers,
Dean

----------

